# Time for training



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Great! Do you have a goal in mind for showing? I LOVED showing in Novice A. People were so nice and there was a real sense of camaraderie. It was fun to see all the different breeds to (as you move up the levels, the breed types tend to narrow). 

My Delilah is coming along nicely in her Novice work. Our sits/downs are competition ready (IMHO) and her stand for exam is close. I think it takes a lot of time to get really good heeling though and my fronts and finishes will never be truly straight because I don't train systematically enough.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

No we aren't thinking of showing but I do want to get my CGN and my oldest son is very interested in getting involved in rally. I think that getting further in obedience might be fun too. We shall have to see


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just curious which breeds are really competitive at the higher ends of obedience?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'm just curious which breeds are really competitive at the higher ends of obedience?


The breeds whose owners set a firm foundation and who train carefully and systematically. 

I think you can see all breeds at the top end and I think there are regional differences. The most common breeds? Goldens, Miniature Poodles, Labs, Border Collies. That said, in our area one of the most competitive is a Beagle bitch named Katie Jane. She is the 2nd Beagle in history to get an OTCH and she is something like UDX6. At the last show I also saw a really nice Boston working at the Utility level


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh don't get me started on the Bostons. Maybe I can work on the d.h. on the little rescue at the shelter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am excited too!! I cannot wait to hear all about how things go each week, and we can be happy together as you near getting titles on those two gorgeous ladies!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I like watching confirmation part of the show but my favorite "ring" is always an obedience one !!!! 

Dog's intelligence never cases to amaze me and the special bond between the human and his dog is never so obvious as it is in an obedience class. 

At the last show I attended (Del Vale ) there was a German Shepard that had a missing eye and was very old (probably a rescue) but did EVERY SINGLE TASK to perfection although obviously in much pain due to arthritis . When she
finished trial I was so touched , I cried. That determination and stamina of an old dog and patience and unconditional love of the owner were the epitome of what human-dog relationship is all about !!!!

And yes, everybody in that ring were so friendly - participants and spectators alike . Wish it is that was in Confirmation part to (blahhhh...)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love watching agility. It's so hyped up and exciting and the dogs look like they are having so much fun.


----------

